

The end of management - akkartik
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/the-end-of-management

======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Open source has desirable attributes, but saleable and scalable are not
always among them. Put money into a hard problem and it may get better - so
commercial products that solve hard problems are generally better.

Some point is being made about stellar performers being able to solve problems
that can be solved (reliably) no other way. This means as the economic
pressure on developers goes up, the ante goes up, everybody has to solve
harder problems on tighter schedules and budgets, it will take crews of
stellar performers to get anything done at all.

I don't see how this means management will wither and fall away. Those crews
will have to be handled with kid gloves, fed pure, hard problems and have
their output harvested and deployed by other teams of capable IT specialists.
How does that happen without management?

If you focus only on the tiger team, then yes self-managed teams of smart
people may sometimes be able to produce rapidly, if they are comfortable with
one another, have compatible work habits, and so on.

Heck even building that team requires careful management.

